# Manchester United: ora è crisi. Terzo KO di fila.



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Ora è crisi vera per il Manchester United di Josè Mourinho. Nella quinta giornata di Premier League ( http://www.milanworld.net/premier-l...quinta-giornata-tv-vt40262-2.html#post1062706 ) i Red Devils si sono inchinati al Watford di Walter Mazzarri per 3-1. E' la terza sconfitta di fila, dopo i KO contro Manchester City e Feyenoord (in Europa League). Ora, Ibra e compagni distano ben 6 punti dal Manchester City capolista e già in fuga.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Che disastro!

Questi ancora vanno in giro in Rooney, finito da almeno 6-7 anni.

Pobbà fa davvero ridere.


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che disastro!
> 
> Questi ancora vanno in giro in Rooney, finito da almeno 6-7 anni.
> 
> Pobbà fa davvero ridere.



Aldilà di questo, ma solo io comincio a pensare che Mourinho cominci ad essere un po' bollito? Fa sempre le stesse cose, da 10 anni. L'emblema sono i cambi oggi: come al solito, quando si trova sotto comincia a buttare dentro tutte punte e mezze punte random.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Settembre 2016)

Mourinho è dal triplete coi prescritti che delude. In sei anni, tra Madrid e Londra, ha fatto bene solo due stagioni (sempre la seconda, coincidenza ?) per il resto ha fatto vedere veramente poco di "Special".


----------



## ralf (18 Settembre 2016)

Che cesso Smalling.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Settembre 2016)

Hanno delle lacune paurose in squadra ma si sapeva. Prevedo un futuro da Liverpool per loro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2016)

Godo troppo per la magra figura del pagliaccio portoghese!

Cioè, fa spendere alla squadra centinaia di milioni e poi va in giro con fellaini...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2016)

Per vincere bisogna spendere (cit.)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Settembre 2016)

Quando spendi 100 milioni per Pobbà, meriti di fallire


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che disastro!
> 
> Questi ancora vanno in giro in Rooney, finito da almeno 6-7 anni.
> 
> Pobbà fa davvero ridere.



e Mourinho non fa ridere?


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> e Mourinho non fa ridere?



Ormai sembra che non ne azzecchi più una. A partire dal mercato.

Mi chiedo: come si possono spendere 120 milioni di euro per Pogba? E' davvero roba da pazzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2016)

Erano 30 anni che il Watford non batteva lo United.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo: come si possono spendere 120 milioni di euro per Pogba? E' davvero roba da pazzi.



Tra qualche anno vedrai che la Juve lo riprende a parametro zero.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Settembre 2016)

Non mi stupisce. E' una squadra costruita malissimo. Sono anni che buttano via centinaia di milioni ad ogni sessione di mercato, e il migliore è un ragazzino cresciuto nelle giovanili...


----------



## Djici (18 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per vincere bisogna spendere (cit.)



Infatti il City non ha speso nulla 

Il "per vincere bisogna spendere" ovviamente non vuole dire che se spendi allora automaticamente vinci... ma dice solo che se non spendi non vinci.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tra qualche anno vedrai che la Juve lo riprende a parametro zero.



lo prendiamo noi


----------



## diavolo (18 Settembre 2016)

Avrebbero dovuto fare carte false per ingaggiare Ancelotti


----------



## wfiesso (18 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per vincere bisogna spendere (cit.)


----------



## wfiesso (18 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti il City non ha speso nulla
> 
> Il "per vincere bisogna spendere" ovviamente non vuole dire che se spendi allora automaticamente vinci... ma dice solo che se non spendi non vinci.



Il city negli ultimi anni ha speso più di 1 mld, mi elenchi cosa hanno portato a casa?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il city negli ultimi anni ha speso più di 1 mld, mi elenchi cosa hanno portato a casa?


Non ha vinto nulla, ma con un grande tecnico si stanno già vedendo cose diverse. I conti bisognerà tirarli alla fine del ciclo di Guardiola.


----------



## Djici (18 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il city negli ultimi anni ha speso più di 1 mld, mi elenchi cosa hanno portato a casa?



Non hai capito la mia frase.
Io ho parlato del City perche nel commento che ho quotato si diceva "il City va in fuga".

E questa storia di chi sostiene che non bisogna spendere per vincere sta stancando.
Magari il city ha speso molto e ha vinto pochissimo, ma intanto quelli che hanno vinto PURE LORO HANNO SPESO TANTISSIMO.

Ogni volta esempi di squadre che spendono tanto e che non vincono nulla, ma mai nessuno che dice che quelli che sono arrivati davanti hanno speso su per giu le stesse cifre...

Quindi alla fine, che piaccia o meno : per vincere bisogna spendere.

(ovviamente parlo di vincere su un lungo periodo... i miracoli come il Leicester non fanno testo perche sono eventi rarissimi e la squadra ogni volta non riesce a ripertersi).


----------



## martinmilan (18 Settembre 2016)

Ormai è bruciato...il suo ego lo ha bruciato...e i giocatori gli remano sempre giustamente contro...

Il prezzo della spocchia...


----------



## wfiesso (18 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito la mia frase.
> Io ho parlato del City perche nel commento che ho quotato si diceva "il City va in fuga".
> 
> E questa storia di chi sostiene che non bisogna spendere per vincere sta stancando.
> ...



Ok, il leicester vince una volta nella sua storia, son d'accordo, ma sento spesso dire "i nuovi proprietari DEVONO SPENDERE MINIMO 200 MILIONI" quando invece spendere tanto può essere un fallimento colossale. 
Invece di sparare cifre a caso bisognerebbe valutare bene cosa serve, tanto nelle nostre condizioni neanche con 500 mln vinci in un anno


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Settembre 2016)

Non siamo a fine stagione ma appena all'inizio.

Mou ha una squadra nuova che viene da un disastroso post-Ferguson.

Prima di sparare a zero su tutto aspettate qualche mese, potete rischiare di fare la figura del Forchielli.
L'obiettivo dello UTD di quest'anno è il posto in CL, non si può pretendere di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2016)

Godo MouFrigno deve fallire ovunque !!


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che disastro!
> 
> Questi ancora vanno in giro in Rooney, finito da almeno 6-7 anni.
> 
> Pobbà fa davvero ridere.


Lo United ha una rosa della madonna. Credo che Mourinho invece abbia fatto il suo tempo. Gioco troppo prevedibile, errori tattici e di gestione. E' in palla da anni.


----------



## Marilson (18 Settembre 2016)

godo enormemente per i fallimenti sportivi di mourinho, se si arrivasse ad un esonero sarebbe proprio il massimo


----------



## Doctore (18 Settembre 2016)

qui volete tutti l esonero e il fallimento di mourinho...
Però se verrà accostato al milan squirterete a piu non posso


----------



## Djici (18 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ok, il leicester vince una volta nella sua storia, son d'accordo, ma sento spesso dire "i nuovi proprietari DEVONO SPENDERE MINIMO 200 MILIONI" quando invece spendere tanto può essere un fallimento colossale.
> Invece di sparare cifre a caso bisognerebbe valutare bene cosa serve, tanto nelle nostre condizioni neanche con 500 mln vinci in un anno



Eh ma questo e un ben altro discorso.

Intanto si parte dalla regola numero 1 : se non spendi non vinci nulla.
Poi ovviamente puoi aggiungere una regola numero 2 : i soldi li devi spendere bene 

Certo che se con 200 mln compri gente scarsa strappagandola allora non ti sei nemmeno rinforzato.

Spendere tanto non vuole dire vincere automaticamente ma almeno ti puoi permettere pure di sbagliare qualche acquisto.
Se spendi solo 100 mln non puoi sbagliare nulla.

100 mln vanno bene SOLO quando la rosa sara competitiva e vai a prendere uno o due giocatori per migliorare la squadra (o piu giocatori per la panchina).

Ma da noi bisogna comprare tutto : titolari e riserve.
Quindi si bisogna spendere tanto, come aveva fatto la juve... e pure loro avevano sbagliato tanti acquisti a l'inizio.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è crisi vera per il Manchester United di Josè Mourinho. Nella quinta giornata di Premier League ( http://www.milanworld.net/premier-l...quinta-giornata-tv-vt40262-2.html#post1062706 ) i Red Devils si sono inchinati al Watford di Walter Mazzarri per 3-1. E' la terza sconfitta di fila, dopo i KO contro Manchester City e Feyenoord (in Europa League). Ora, Ibra e compagni distano ben 6 punti dal Manchester City capolista e già in fuga.



Non ho visto la partita ma leggendo in giro mi pare di capire che Mou insiste con il suo classico modulo tenendo Pogba davanti alla difesa...credo che se non troverà un'alternativa che permetta al Francese di rendere al massimo farà poca strada...e poi Fellaini titolare fisso


----------



## Hammer (18 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo dello UTD di quest'anno è il posto in CL, non si può pretendere di più.



Scusa, ma credo che con gli investimenti fatti abbiano il pieno diritto e dovere di competere per il titolo. Loro, il City e il Chelsea, a parte outsider dell'anno. Non credo che Mourinho punti al terzo posto volontariamente


----------



## 666psycho (18 Settembre 2016)

dai che lo specliaone diventa lo specialesonero!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma credo che con gli investimenti fatti abbiano il pieno diritto e dovere di competere per il titolo. Loro, il City e il Chelsea, a parte outsider dell'anno. Non credo che Mourinho punti al terzo posto volontariamente



Il diritto si ma il dovere no. Io penserei nel lungo periodo, lo UTD ha bisogno di ri-crearsi una base solida che gli manca dagli addii di Ferguson e dei veterani. Il solo Rooney non è sufficiente

Devono fare 20 punti più dell'anno scorso, cosa difficilissima. 
Quest'anno la Premier la può perdere solo il City.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> qui volete tutti l esonero e il fallimento di mourinho...
> Però se verrà accostato al milan squirterete a piu non posso



Sai che questa cosa è verissima? Io odio Mourinho, ma lo vorrei in panchina. E' strano da spiegare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2016)

Lo United è una squadra costruita coi piedi da una persona ignorante come Mourinho.

Spendere 100M per Pogba poi è la ciliegina.

Giocatori fuori ruolo e senza senso.

Godo


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo dello UTD di quest'anno è il posto in CL, non si può pretendere di più.



Non prendi Ibra e Pogba e non spendi 200mln sul mercato per puntare ad un posto in CL.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sai che questa cosa è verissima? Io odio Mourinho, ma lo vorrei in panchina. E' strano da spiegare



Perchè è un troll divertente nelle interviste, un asperger. Ma magari adesso ha perso la verve.


----------



## Heaven (19 Settembre 2016)

Comunque io non credo che Pogba sia stata una richiesta di Mourinho, almeno inizialmente

L'operazione Pogba è puro marketing. E poi sai cosa frega all'UTD se non vincono, incassano lo stesso. Sull'aspetto economico è più importante avere figurine che trofei


----------



## martinmilan (19 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> qui volete tutti l esonero e il fallimento di mourinho...
> Però se verrà accostato al milan squirterete a piu non posso



ma figurati...quel fallito..


----------



## 666psycho (19 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> qui volete tutti l esonero e il fallimento di mourinho...
> Però se verrà accostato al milan squirterete a piu non posso



beh forse lo farai te, io non di certo. Piuttosto che Mourinho mi prendo Brocchi o Inzaghi tutta la vita..


----------

